# hmm



## Gavril

Päivää,

Miten voi suomentaa huudahdus _*hmm*_ tai muita mietintää ilmaisevia huudahduksia?

(Esim.,
A: "Onko Leijonilla mahdollisuus voittaa kultaa ensi helmikuussa?"
B: "[*Hmm ... *]se riippunee siitä, onko ...")

Sanakirjani antaa ymmärtää, että "hmm" sopii suomeksikin tähän merkitykseen, mutta haluan tietää, onko vaihtoehtoisia ilmauksia.

Hyvää lokakuun loppua,
Gavril


----------



## Finland

Hei!

"Hmm..." kelpaa hyvin. Sen lisäksi voi kirjoittaa vaikka "Jaa" tai "Tjaa". Muita ihan vastaavia ei tule nyt mieleen.

Terv.
S


----------



## akana

Olen kuullut esimerkiksi: "Ööö" ja "Tuota."


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos Akana, olin unohtanut _tuota_-sanasta.

Suomalaiset, onko tietääksenne sävyero sanoilla _tuota_ ja _jaa_?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Suomalaiset, onko tietääksenne sävyero sanoilla _tuota_ ja _jaa_?


Mielestäni mahdollinen sävyero tulee ensi sijassa äänenpainosta, ei itse sanasta.


----------



## Jyrkkä Jätkä

Viäräleuka savolainen sanoisi "Ottijatuota, suattaapi olla tai suattaapi olla olemati..."


----------

